# ** FLASH ** Another Australian KIA in Afghanistan



## 1feral1 (25 Oct 2007)

Just in on Network 9 at 1940K25OCT07. An Australian soldier has been killed in what is being described as a signifcant incident. Details TBA, pending NOK. 

An ADF media conference is about to be commence. 

Another bad day for us, on such a lovely humid tropical night. Thoughts and prayers to his mates, and to his family.


Wes


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2007)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen...   

SPECIAL AIR SERVICE SOLDIER KILLED IN AFGHANISTAN
AUS DOD News release, 25 Oct 07

An Australian soldier from the Special Air Service Regiment has been killed in Oruzgan Province earlier today.

The soldier was on a patrol when he was severely wounded by small arms fire from Taliban extremists.

Chief of the Defence Force Air Chief Marshal Angus Houston said other members of the patrol reacted to the incident by extracting the soldier from further danger and providing immediate first aid.

“A Coalition helicopter immediately responded to a call for assistance from the Australian patrol and evacuated the soldier to a nearby medical facility,” Air Chief Marshal Houston said.

“Unfortunately, despite the best efforts of his mates and the aero-medical team, the soldier succumbed to his wounds.”

Air Chief Marshal Houston said Defence was now doing everything it possibly could to support the family of the soldier and his mates in Afghanistan.

“We have recently informed the soldier’s family and are doing everything we can to assist and support them through this very difficult time.”

“This is a tragic day for the ADF and our thoughts are with family of the soldier, his patrol colleagues who did everything they could to save him, and the wider Special Operations community.”

No other Australian troops were wounded in the incident.  Further details of the operation will not be released as it is ongoing at this time.

Personal details of the soldier involved will not be immediately released at the request of his family.  Defence, with the permission of his family, will seek to release further details about the soldier in the coming days.

Further details of the ADF commitment to Afghanistan can be found at http://www.defence.gov.au/opslipper/default.htm

Media contact:  Defence Media Liaison (02) 6265 3343 or 0408 498 664


----------



## manhole (25 Oct 2007)

condolences to his family and friends........


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2007)

RIP my friend, you've earned our neverending gratitude

My condolences to his Family, friends & comrades

CHIMO!


----------



## 3VP Highlander (25 Oct 2007)

Condolences to the family and members of his unit.  Another soldier makes the ultimate scarfice..


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Oct 2007)

Prayers out to the family and the SAS.


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Oct 2007)

RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2007)

Very interesting approach on the part of the AUS military - fair bit of detail released on the fallen's bio & medal citation....

News release

*NAME RELEASED OF SASR TROOPER  *

Sergeant Matthew Locke, Special Air Service Regiment was killed by small arms fire in Afghanistan yesterday.

Sergeant Locke was involved in Operation SPIN GHAR, which directly supported an ISAF and Afghan National Security Forces operation to target and clear Taliban extremists from the area around Tarin Kowt, in Oruzgan province.

Operation SPIN GHAR’s objectives are to help create a secure environment for the people of Oruzgan Province and to support the Afghan Government’s security and reconstruction efforts.  

Defence extends its sympathies to Sergeant Locke’s family and continues to provide support to them during this difficult time.

The family has requested that the public respects its privacy.

SGT Locke was awarded the Medal for Gallantry in December 2006 for his actions in Afghanistan.

Media Note:

Limited information relating to SGT Locke’s Medal for Gallantry is attached.

Media contact: Defence Media Liaison (02) 6265 3343 or 0408 498 664

TO BE AWARDED THE MEDAL FOR GALLANTRY
SERGEANT MATTHEW LOCKE
Campbell Barracks, SWANBOURNE, WA, 6010

For gallantry in action in hazardous circumstances as the second-in-command of a Special Air Service Regiment patrol in the Special Forces Task Group whilst deployed on Operation SLIPPER, Afghanistan, in 2006.

During the conduct of an operation, a patrol, with Sergeant Locke as second-in-command, were tasked with establishing an Observation Post in extremely rugged terrain over looking an Anti-Coalition Militia sanctuary. After an arduous ten hour foot infiltration up the side of the mountain, the patrol was called into action to support elements of the Combined Task Force Special Forces patrol that were in contact with the Anti-Coalition Militia in the valley floor to their north. After the engagement, Sergeant Locke’s patrol remained in their location and was the only coalition ground element with visibility of the target area. 

During the course of the next day the patrol continued to coordinate offensive air support against identified Anti-Coalition Militia positions in order to further disrupt and degrade the enemy’s morale. During the afternoon, the Observation Post became the focus of the Anti-Coalition Militia who made repeated attempts by day and night to overrun and surround the position. In one such incident the Anti-Coalition Militia attempted to outflank the Observation Post and Sergeant Locke without regard for his own personal safety, led a two man team to locate and successfully neutralise the Anti-Coalition Militia in order to regain the initiative and protect his patrol from being overrun.

This particular incident was followed by another Anti-Coalition Militia attempt to manoeuvre to attack the patrol Observation Post from another flank. Sergeant Locke, again with little regard for his personal safety, adopted a fire position that was exposed on high ground which dominated the planned Anti-Coalition Militia assault. Whilst deliberately exposing himself to intense rifle and machine gun fire from the Anti-Coalition Militia, he again neutralised the lead assaulting elements whilst suppressing other Militia until the arrival of offensive air support. Whilst still under sustained fire, Sergeant Locke then directed indirect fire to effectively neutralise another Anti-Coalition Militia advance on his patrol’s position. The courageous and gallant actions of Sergeant Locke were instrumental in regaining the initiative from the Anti-Coalition Militia and allowing the successful exfiltration of the patrol on foot prior to first light the next day.

Sergeant Locke’s actions of gallantry whilst under enemy fire in extremely hazardous circumstances, displayed courage of the highest order and is in keeping with the finest traditions of Special Operations Command-Australia, the Australian Army and the Australian Defence Force.

Chief of Defence Force Comments - Link to audio of CDF statement

Brief bio of Sgt. Locke

Tribute to Sgt. Locke


----------



## wildman0101 (25 Oct 2007)

rest in peace soldier  
condolences to family,,friends,,and comrades...
we will remember you...
                                        scoty b


----------



## Trooper Hale (26 Oct 2007)

Amazing history. The bloke did bloody well and he's a dead-set hero.
I'm proud to be in the same Army as he was and his example is something for all of us to look at and attempt to emulate.
Well done boss. Rest in peace.


----------



## R933ex (26 Oct 2007)

RIP Sgt


----------



## Armymedic (27 Oct 2007)

the shitheads got lucky if they took down an ASASR member.

Condolences.


----------

